# Bcseedking



## smkngunz (Oct 19, 2007)

I live in the US an orderdered these seeds from bcseedking.com the prices are really low...  i wasn't sure if i would get the package, you know with customs.. one week later it came safe packed in a plain enverlope.  All the strains are around $50-75 dollers fem. are around 100 and you get 15 seeds each. 

Has anyone heard of the company?  I have these baby juicy fruit that i got from them,  that are around 4-5 inches, and its the end of the second week since sprouting up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2007)

*Sorry mang never heard of them before. Glad you got your beans though.  *


----------



## Budster (Nov 2, 2007)

I have ordered about a half dozen times from them and have recieved before the week was up, very fast delivery and the germination rate for me has been 9 out of 10, along with a female ratio of 7 out of 10.
I have ordered from only 2 other places. My 1st place was Dutch seeds to which it took 3-4 weeks for delivery with a not so good germination rate (white widow) I ended up with 1 female out of 4 that germinated out of the 10. Recently as of last month I wanted to try a Thai Skunk variety to which I had to order from Amsterdam Marijuana Seed Co. it has been 37 days now with no delivery yet. Next time I will stay with BC SEED KING as they have not disapointed me yet. They also send you 10 free of whatever strain is new or the strain they chose and I have has no problems with any...I usually get the White Widow but have recieved Kush for free along with other orders where I recieved Mango and Sweet Tooth.
All have been fine and CONSISTANT...
Take Care


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's a serious question about BC Seedking: How safe do you feel with their required registration process?

I thought most places just deleted your info after thirty days but I even received an email confirmation from the registration process without buying anything.  I'm a little hesitant to actually place an order which is a shame because I really like their prices and it sounds like everyone is getting good seeds from them in a timely manner.  What do you think?


----------



## Budster (Nov 20, 2007)

i have not worried and i have ordered plenty of times and they r the best price and best quality in my oppinion. dont worry because u could be caught with any company. i paid with credit so my info could be found but the bill doesnt say bcseedking. good luck.  



			
				ProductiveSmoker said:
			
		

> Here's a serious question about BC Seedking: How safe do you feel with their required registration process?
> 
> I thought most places just deleted your info after thirty days but I even received an email confirmation from the registration process without buying anything. I'm a little hesitant to actually place an order which is a shame because I really like their prices and it sounds like everyone is getting good seeds from them in a timely manner. What do you think?


----------



## vitaminwater (Nov 22, 2007)

prepaid cell phone from gas station to call-- no ip address trace

address to house thats for sale in a secluded area

send cash

goodluck


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 22, 2007)

vitaminwater said:
			
		

> prepaid cell phone from gas station to call-- no ip address trace
> 
> address to house thats for sale in a secluded area
> 
> ...


 
If the post office or the cops catch you taking mail from a mailbox that isn't yours, it's an instant felony. "Theft of Postal Mail".

Lot's of people get their mail forwarded from houses when they sell them as well. If you use that method and it's already set up for forwarding, the owners of the house will get your seeds at their new house.

I would strongly suggest that no one use that method.


----------



## Shocked (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm looking to get some seeds but really don't have another address to have them sent to.  How many of you in the US have had them sent directly to your house?  How about a PO box?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 23, 2007)

I use a "rent a box" place.

Never had a problem.


----------



## Budster (Nov 24, 2007)

i have had them sent to my home as i think they can always find a papertrail if they want to catch you. if you doing for profit they seem to find you easier. this comes from getting lots of big orders and being more bold. a few here and there should not make them care. doing for profit makes it worse as there are no taxes for them to make there profits from illegal transporting of quantity from places like columbia and mexico should be there problem not some growing a few for themselves. 
good luck.:48:




			
				Shocked said:
			
		

> I'm looking to get some seeds but really don't have another address to have them sent to. How many of you in the US have had them sent directly to your house? How about a PO box?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 24, 2007)

I had an occasion to meet my postal carrier at a BBQ party once. She spent the entire day telling everyone about her customers and what type of mail they got.

That's why I got a private mailbox. It's far enough from my house that nobody that works there even knows me.

Of course, Budster has a point; "they can always find a paper-trail if they want to catch you."

When a "instant" credit card is used, it can be traced back to the POS, (point of sale), to an exact time of purchase. They can then use those nice little cameras in the ceiling to get a full color photo of the person who purchased it. That part is easy.

If you have them sent "To a friends house", they arrest the friend and sweat them for three days threatening to take their life away if they don't give you up....most likely, they will.

Growing Marijuana in your home is a risk. No one can discount that risk. If someone is being a pain in the butt to the cops and the cops want to take them down, the cops will cheat, steal, threaten, and bully until they get what they want.

Don't ever kid yourself that they will play by the rules. They won't.

The best bet is to stay small, stay private, use what you grow or GIVE it away to your friends.

If and when you start selling, you enter the arena of the cops. You don't want to be there.

1. Make sure your neighbors don't know and can't smell your crop.

2. Never tell ANYONE that you are growing. If you can't do it without telling someone, then just don't do it. If you tell other people, the first time one of them gets a cop in their face, they'll spill everything they know. You'll never see it coming.

3. Stay small. Cops really don't give a rats butt if you smoke weed. They do care if they keep seeing you involved with it. They catch you a couple times with it and let you go, they now have a handle on you. They'll use you like a two dollar *****. Don't get into the cops arena. You don't want to be there. Not once, not ever.

4. For those of you that think you're going to make money from weed, let me know when you get out of prison. They always get caught. Every time. Start selling and you become a cop magnet. Divide that money up between the 5 years in prison and your wage is like 25 cents a day.

5. STAY SMALL, STAY PRIVATE, STAY SMART, STAY FREE.

6. The number one method of getting busted with pot is the human mouth. It was open when it should have been closed.


----------



## Budster (Nov 26, 2007)

u r right sir. there is no reason to sell for money. ur jumpin in on the govt. feet when u do that. most people r scared that it is so hard to grow that they pay which is the real crime.
take care.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey all,

That was a great discussion right there!

I went ahead and ordered.  15 Blueberries and 10 free Kahunas took about 18 days to arrive, but I'm not as close to them as I could be.  Total US dollars came out to be $63.01 with free shipping!

I gotta say, they are slow but they have great prices!  I will be starting a grow journal here so we can find out how good these seeds are together!


----------



## tater_salad (Jan 12, 2008)

I ordered 10 Northern Light and received 11. They sent me *17 free* *Kahuna* seeds. Total price with shipping for 28 seeds - $50.00. While I just received them and have't germinated them yet, I don't have the full story on their overall quality, but thet look good and it works out to less than $2.00 per seed. Stealthy delivery. Moderate shipping time. They ship to the USA. At this point- a great company and an *** kicking price. I'm going back.


----------



## snuggles (Jan 12, 2008)

I order from them sometimes, they have some nice stuff. i have their Mango, Sweet Dreams, Purps, Blue Berry, Kahuna, and Fem. Buddha. So far no problems, good germ rates decent genetics, good stealth...nice prices.


----------



## luvdro (Jan 13, 2008)

hey i heard that u can send mail anywhere u dam please so do whats best that u think peace


----------

